# Corduroy Fuzz (velvet fuzz)



## Jiuk (Oct 8, 2019)

Builded in April, but now it's completed. This pedal is very useful, less noise and great sound.

BTW, when Fuzz knob is zero, pedal has no sound. Is it normal?


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 8, 2019)

What does the Korean say?


----------



## Jiuk (Oct 8, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What does the Korean say?


It's my name - "Builded by Mun Jiuk".  ^^


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 8, 2019)

Jiuk said:


> It's my name - "Builded by Mun Jiuk".  ^^


Cool I wish I could read Hangul.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiuk said:


> BTW, when Fuzz knob is zero, pedal has no sound. Is it normal?



Not normal. Check your 1k resistor at R19. That is why it’s there, so that when your Fuzz is at zero it would still have sound.


----------



## Jiuk (Oct 9, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Not normal. Check your 1k resistor at R19. That is why it’s there, so that when your Fuzz is at zero it would still have sound.



I checked this and it wasn't no sound but very low volume. Thank you.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice!  I built one of these too.  Which switch position do you prefer?


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 10, 2019)

Yea man nice build !


----------



## Jiuk (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice!  I built one of these too.  Which switch position do you prefer?



Both modes are useful but I prefer Big Muff mode.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

I think it's just Big, without the Muff.


----------

